# Noob :)



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT and good shooting.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* hmanjr. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:Welcome to AT:wav:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery Talk! :cheers:


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## hmanjr (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome. It is appreciated.

There is more to hunting with bows than I thought there would be, but it really shouldn't have been suprise if you think about it. The devil is in the details and there are a million details even in just the equipment.

I had no idea that just the bow could get complicated. From sighting it in (adjusting where the arrow seats on the sting and rest on the bow) to getting the peep site properly positioned on the string for your eye to length of pull and the pull weight. I could propably spend all winter just getting comfortable and adjusting this bow, me to it and it to me.

I need to start exercising, though. I can pull the string back but my form isn't pretty.

Forgive me if I don't post often, I'll be lurking and going through older post to get answers from a beginners perspective.

There is a deep feeling of satisfaction from getting a good release, seeing the arrow fly true, and hitting the target that is exciting. I'm sure I'll be enjoying this for a long time to come.


----------

